# 69 GTO total restoration



## gubby (Sep 24, 2014)

I have a frame that I am about to have media blasted, high % zinc primer, then painted chassis black. I would like to know the correct finish/paint color for my 1969 GTO frame to be factory original. Thanks for the help.


----------

